# Welches Cube für 10 Jährige, bitte um Rat...oder doch ein Scott?



## Hype1980 (7. April 2013)

Mahlzeit zusammen,

meine Tochter wird im August 10. Ist momentan 138cm groß und Schrittlänge 66,5 cm.

Sie ist eher defensive beim fahren, sprich, vorsichtiger und nicht so schnell unterwegs.

Ich hab ein paar Räder in der engeren Auswahl denn Ihr 20" Rad ist dann doch zu klein geworden.

Die wichtigste Frage, 24" oder schon ein 26"?

Das 26" wär Cube 260 WLS
Das 24" wär Cube Kid 240

Ist das 26" noch zu groß, hat eine Kurbellänge von 170mm, das 24" hingegen 140mm?

Vom Verstand her würde ich zum 24" tendieren, nur, dann braucht man in 1-2 Jahren wieder ein neues Bike.

Meine Favoriten wäre ja Scott Scale JR und Scott Contessa Scale beide mit einer Kurbellänge von 152mm.

Was meint Ihr dazu?

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2013)

Würde die Wahl nicht (nur) von der Kurbellänge abhängig machen. 170 ist definitiv zu lang. Aber wenn das Rad möglichst lange halten soll, kommt man um einen Wechsel der Kurbel im Laufe der Nutzungszeit wohl nicht drum rum. Entweder jetzt passend kaufen und später eine längere dran oder jetzt ist eine zu lange dran, die man umbaut und für später beiseite legt. Erstere Variante hat den Vorteil, dass man normale Seriennkurbeln in 165 oder 170er Länge für günstiges Geld einfach bekommt. Eine zum Rad passende Kinderkurbel zu finden, kann dagegen etwas aufwendiger sein...

Das größere Rad (also 26") würde ich nur wählen, wenn das Kind schon auf dem alten Rad sehr sicher fährt und die Probefahrt auf dem 26er zeigt, dass es wirklich damit klarkommt. Mit 170er Kurbel wird Probefahrt aber eher wenig aussagend sein (Sattel ist dann auch eigentlich zu tief).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (7. April 2013)

Mal ne Frage, warum kommt nur cube in frage?


----------



## Hype1980 (7. April 2013)

trifi70 schrieb:


> Das größere Rad (also 26") würde ich nur wählen,  wenn das Kind schon auf dem alten Rad sehr sicher fährt...



Natürlich kann sie auf dem alten Rad sicher fahren, dafür reicht es.
Aber ich habe letztens ein Mädchen gesehen, ca. so alt und groß wie meine Tochter, mit einem 26" Bike, sah zum Teil sehr unbeholfen aus. Sowas will ich natürlich meiner Tochter ersparen

Werde wohl zu nem 24" greifen und und später erst in ein größeres mehr investieren.




Y_G schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, warum kommt nur cube in frage?



Naja, man kennt das doch "meine Freundin hat das auch..." usw usw...
Und zudem, es kommt ja nicht nur Cube in Frage, wie ich erwähnt habe, wäre mir Scott am liebsten, erstens gutes Fachgeschäft um die Ecke von dem ich meine Scott´s habe und zweitens habe ich mit denen immer nur gute Erfahrungen gemacht.

Bitte *keine* Vorschläge zu Islabikes oder Kaniabikes etc... sind nicht mein Fall, sry.

Gruß
Chris


----------



## trifi70 (7. April 2013)

Hype1980 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann sie auf dem alten Rad sicher fahren, dafür reicht es.
> Aber ich habe letztens ein Mädchen gesehen, ca. so alt und groß wie meine Tochter, mit einem 26" Bike, sah zum Teil sehr unbeholfen aus. Sowas will ich natürlich meiner Tochter ersparen


Genau deshalb ja auch


trifi70 schrieb:


> ... und die Probefahrt auf dem 26er zeigt,  dass es wirklich damit klarkommt.


Wie gesagt, sollte der Händler dafür eine passende Kurbel montieren, was er nicht unbedingt tun möchte. Aber versuchen könnte man es zumindest...


----------



## Sentilo (7. April 2013)

@ Chris: Probe fahren!

Mein Sohn hatte mit 9 das Cube Access WLS in 13 Zoll und kam prima zurecht mit den 26er Laufrädern, zumal die Überstandshöhe ausreichend niedrig war. Dann hat er es an eine 10-Jährige weitergegeben, die ein paar Zentimeter kleiner war, also unter 140 cm. Auch die kam gut klar mit dem Rad. Sie wollte es unbedingt, weil alle ihre Freundinnen ein 26er hatten. In der fünften Klasse ist ein 24er Kinderrad nicht mehr gern gesehen bei den stilbewussten jungen Damen


----------



## pebcak (7. April 2013)

Ausserdem ist 10 echt ein gutes Wachstumsschubalter bei den Mädels, da kann es durchaus sein, dass sie das 24"-Rad nichtmal 6 Monate fährt.

Mein Sohn ist mit 8-9 ein 13,5" Giant Rahmen als 26er aufgebaut gefahren. (Körpergrösse war damals ca. 135, habe eine kurze Kurbel verbaut.) Seit ca. 1 1/2 Jahren fährt er ein 14" Kona Unit.


----------



## kubikjch (7. April 2013)

Ich habe meiner Tochter letztes Jahr mit 9 ein 24 Zoll Scott Comtessa gekauft, heuer ist sie 10 und 140 cm gross so das ich ihr nächstes Jahr ein 26er kaufen muss. Wenn es also grenzwertig  ist würde ich zum 26er raten. 
Gruß Jochen


----------



## Taurus1 (7. April 2013)

Hat dein Scott-Händler auch ein 26er Contessa?
Dann würde ich sie auf 24er und 26er Probefahren lassen.
Das 26er kann man ja auch noch "kürzer" machen mit kurzem Vorbau, Sattelstütze rumdrehen (Versatz nach vorne). Wenn die Überstandshöhe beim 26er passt, würde ich dann noch schauen, dass eine passende Kurbel montiert wird.
Bei Cube würde ich analog vorgehen, falls ein Händler in Reichweite ist.

Wenn die 26er trotzdem zu hoch sind, gäbe es noch theoretisch noch die Möglichkeit, auf Scheibenbremsen umzurüsten und 24er Laufräder und passende Kurbel montieren (wäre dann die aufwändigste Lösung, wenn es unbedingt ein 26er sein soll).

Alternative: gebrauchtes 24er als Zwischenlösung und dann nächstes Jahr das 26er.


----------



## Y_G (8. April 2013)

Vielleicht einen kleinen 26" Rahmen nehmen und mit 24" Laufrädern und kurzer Kurbel aufbauen. Wenn es nicht mehr passt neue Felgen, Speichen und Kurgel ran... Daher fragte ich ob auch etwas anderes in Frage kommen würde. Mit den 24"ern liegt das Tretlager natürlich entsprechend tief, ist die Frage ob man damit leben kann.


----------



## trifi70 (8. April 2013)

Da die Kurbel anfangs auch um 2cm kürzer ist, sollte das keine gravierenden Auswirkungen haben, denke ich. Der Fahrsicherheit ists allemal zuträglich, auch wenn der Umbauaufwand naturgemäß etwas höher ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hype1980 (19. April 2013)

Wollte nur kurz berichten wie wir uns entschieden haben:

Es ist das Cube 260 WLS mit 14" Rahmen geworden.

Nach Probefahrten etc. war es genau das richtige und meine Tochter kommt wunderbar damit klar.

Gruß
Chris


----------

